# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  الجزائر تهزم جنوب افريقيا 2-صفر وتصعد للدور قبل النهائي

## مرهف

*تأهل منتخب الجزائر الى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس أمم افريقيا لكرة  القدم للاعبين المحليين بعد فوزه على منتخب جنوب افريقيا 2-صفر في دور  الثمانية اليوم الجمعة.

 وأحرز عادل معيزة هدف التقدم للجزائر من ركلة جزاء في نهاية الشوط الأول للقاء الذي اقيم بملعب الخرطوم. 

 وأضاف حسين مترف الهدف الثاني من تسديدة من مدى قريب بعد تمريرة عرضية في  الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع للشوط الثاني للمباراة التي تلقى فيها لاعبو  الجزائر سبع بطاقات صفراء. 

 وسيلتقي منتخب الجزائر في الدور قبل النهائي مع تونس أو جمهورية الكونغو.
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووك   للجزائر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبرك للخضر ...

*

----------

